# Central Arkansas FT



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

I just got this text a few minutes ago. Open is a quad with two retired and out of order flyer.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Heard there were LOTS of no birds and only 2 dogs did the test as of about 10:45 if my source is to be trusted. Flyer is hidden and dogs not seeing or paying attention to it,


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Flyer is hidden and dogs not seeing or paying attention to it,


I can't lie, I wish I was there to see see this.

Belay that, I wish I was there running this.


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Any news on the qual?


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

How far did they make In in the open? Any v
Call backs yet?


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

I just got an update. Sounds like a big test with lots of challenges. My dog has had four no birds and is now first to run in the am. 4 no birds??? That could be a record. Pretty good that he didn't break. Let's hope for better wether in the am.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Makes you appreciate a wide open triple like we had last weekend in the Open at Wichita Falls. Simple, well placed birds is a beautiful thing. And maybe one no-bird out of 70. Got lots of answers.

4 no-birds for the same dog is awful.


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

Qual water marks were starting this morning. 7 dogs back for the final series.


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Has the Derby started yet? Any word?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ron in Portland said:


> Has the Derby started yet? Any word?


derby started late. ten of thirteen called back to second(unofficially). that's all i heard....sorry.


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

am callbacks to the 2nd:
1,3,4,6,8,10,11,13,14,15,16,17,19,20,21,22,26,28,29,30,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,40,41,45

derby to the 2nd
2,3,4,5,6,7,8,11,12,13


open the the 3rd
3,4,6,14,17,18,20,24,26,30,31,32,33,36,37,38,43,44,45,46,49,50,51,54,56,57,58,67,68,72,73


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

junfan68 said:


> Makes you appreciate a wide open triple like we had last weekend in the Open at Wichita Falls. Simple, well placed birds is a beautiful thing. And maybe one no-bird out of 70. Got lots of answers.
> 
> 4 no-birds for the same dog is awful.


I loved that first series last week. Lots of answers with very well placed birds and hard marks. I Can't comment on this weekend as I'm not there, but four no-birds for one dog is terrible luck for the dog and handler.

John


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

It was Abe and he is back for the waterblind. Maybe a change of luck. David


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

GregC said:


> am callbacks to the 2nd:
> 1,3,4,6,8,10,11,13,14,15,16,17,19,20,21,22,26,28,29,30,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,40,41,45
> 
> derby to the 2nd
> ...


Thanks for the update


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> I loved that first series last week. Lots of answers with very well placed birds and hard marks. I Can't comment on this weekend as I'm not there, but four no-birds for one dog is terrible luck for the dog and handler.
> 
> John


You made it home ok?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

capflyfish said:


> You made it home ok?


I did. It's good to be home, but it's been snowing a heavy, wet snow all day. We could use the moisture, but it's awful white out there. Glad Abe made it to the third, that first series sounded pretty hard. Good luck,

John


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Would really appreciate derby results when it is announced.


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Any results back yet on the Derby?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I heard that Jimmy Darnell got a DERBY 3rd with Nala. That is all I know.


----------



## Dave S (Aug 21, 2009)

Mark told me the Qual placements. This is all I know. Good luck to all.

1st Bo
2nd Coke


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Way to go Kristi Roberts and Josie on the Derby win!


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone have the complete derby results?


----------



## RAZORBACK2008 (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations Monte Bochart and Slackwater Retrievers on Triggs 2nd place in the Derby!!


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

counciloak said:


> Way to go Kristi Roberts and Josie on the Derby win!


Really? Excellent! Go Merlyn pup, Go!

Congrats to Kristi


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Big Congrats to James Roberts wins the Open with Kate! Not bad for a 3 yr old!**
Congrats to Kristie for the derby win with Jose*
*James also gets a JAM in the AM with Kate*


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations James Roberts and Joe O'Brien on Kate's Open win


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

counciloak said:


> Way to go Kristi Roberts and Josie on the Derby win!


Way to go Kristi, the talent obviously runs in the family...


----------



## dmac1175 (May 10, 2010)

Congrats to James and Kristi Roberts! Awesome!


----------



## sulleee03 (Oct 29, 2007)

Is entry express correct.
No 2nd in the Am?
only 1 & 2 in the Qual?


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

They cannot skip a placement so I would say it is an error on entry of placements. No big deal. 

Congrats to james and joe on Kate's big win!

Russell


----------



## T Farmer (Aug 27, 2008)

great going James and Joe. Great job Christie!!!!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

I have it from a pretty reliable source that Martha Blank took 2nd in the Am with Lassie.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

I know Rob Erhardt took 3d in the Qual with Tee and RJ with Bro. 



sulleee03 said:


> Is entry express correct.
> No 2nd in the Am?
> only 1 & 2 in the Qual?


----------



## sulleee03 (Oct 29, 2007)

I was told Entry Express will be corrected tonight.
Congratulations to all.


----------



## sulleee03 (Oct 29, 2007)

Entry express is now correct


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

* Congrats to all specially Trey Bickley on his 4th in the Q with Ellie!!!! Treys first handling trial and he placed!!!!! Way to go Trey!!!!

Another handler in the family regards!

Aaron*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> * Congrats to all specially Trey Bickley on his 4th in the Q with Ellie!!!! Treys first handling trial and he placed!!!!! Way to go Trey!!!!
> 
> Another handler in the family regards!
> 
> Aaron*


Congrats Trey!


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Way to go Trey, it looks like we will be seeing alot more of you on down the road.

AWESOME!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats to James and Kristi Roberts on your Derby Win with Josie!

*A BIG Congrats to Joe O'Brien/James Roberts on the ever so talented Miss Kate's Big Open WIN!!!! Well Done... GO KATE!

Joe... couldn't happen to a nicer guy*

Your Friends,

Barb & Ten


----------

